# Evil Sunz/ Goffs Ork army WIP



## DaStonedOrk (Feb 8, 2011)

I have bought the AoBR and ork boyz set bout a month ago, and decided originally to make it all Goff army. However i have now decided to make it an alliance between Goffs and Evil Sunz clans and maybe a few deathskulls later. So far I've only painted 10 boyz and will post pics soon.
Here are some pics of a few of the 10 Goff boyz I have already been finished with...
































Now all 10 of them together...
















Advice and helpful critique would be preciated. Also somebody needs to help me post the pics directly to this thread, if they could.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

They look great! Simply put, it is a nice clean paint job. The only tip that I can really think of is that I'm a big fan of blood effects and I think you should be as well. :wink:


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

Looking good. I'm impressed with the backpack from the Big Shoota boy and the freehand black/white checks (hope checks is the correct word).

I'd suggest edge highlight for the metal parts.

As for posting pictures. Photobucket has an image tag ( *IMG code*) attached to your pictures.
Copy / paste that code into your post and you're good to go:


----------



## DaStonedOrk (Feb 8, 2011)

@Wombat_tree, thx I like blood effects too, but I don't want to overdo it.

@Lumat, thx, I have seen ur ork project and I think its quite good too. Any suggestions how to highlight the metals?

Working on a evil sunz deff kopta and almost done. will post pics later today.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

oooh i'm impressed!! +rep for you


----------



## DaStonedOrk (Feb 8, 2011)

Here are some pics of my deff kopta which is about 90% done. I still need to add flame designs on the front armor, make the paint look worn and scratched, highlight metals(after I get some mithril silver), and add more colors to the choppers. This took three days of some slow painting. Advice and critique is always helpful...


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey that deffcopta is coming together beautifully! the only thing I would have suggested earlier on is sealing up that gap running down the middle of the nose it really stands out.

I'm hoping the flames help hide it. Otherwise perfect!

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## DaStonedOrk (Feb 8, 2011)

@krueger yeah the gaps didn't look as noticeable before and after being primed. also I painted both sides separate so I didn't know the gap was so large until I was finished. I might try to fix it once I get some green stuff.

I probably won't get to any orks until next week becuz I'm working on the AoBR captain and some BA assault marines...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The skin looks great. A bit of mithril on the edge of the boltgun will really make it pop. Also you might want to consider highlighting the black. The black seems flat while everything else is shaded well.


----------



## DaStonedOrk (Feb 8, 2011)

I recently got bored and so painted one ork nob from AoBR and here he is...I got lazy so I didn'y highlight the dark brown parts of the model, however I think he still looks pretty good and like how he turned out.








For some reason the lighting in this pic makes it look like there is an unusually dark shadow under the chains on the red cloth.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Orks looking very good. Your a brave man painting the checked pattern. I wouldnt have the patience.


----------



## DaStonedOrk (Feb 8, 2011)

I decided i do not really like my paint scheme and at the same time kinda want to do a new army. Soo I am going to be selling these 10 boyz, the painted deffkopta and 2 unassembled ones, and 5 AoBr nobz. If ur interested pm me about it.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Really like where this is going! some nice clean work!

Chaosftw


----------



## DaStonedOrk (Feb 8, 2011)

My deff koptas and ork boyz are now on ebay my ebay account name is mikeyprk24. Check them out and bid if u want them.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

hey these pics all look great, you're doing a fine job. Nice and clean too 


EDIT: shame you sold them mate, they were looking good!


----------



## DaStonedOrk (Feb 8, 2011)

@the reverend. I'm working on a new ork paint scheme that is why...a more dark and realistic look. I'll be starting a new blog soon because I have 3 new orks almost done that will need C&C


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

I never like it when people sell painted miniatures [especially ones as nice as yours] - I always regret it when I have to do it...

I am, however, greatly looking forward to seeing the new colour scheme, sir.


----------

